# psd in eps oder ai vektorgrafik umwandeln - transparenter hintergrund beibehalten ...



## saloppard (8. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Riesenproblem: ich kenne mich eigentlich nur mit Fotoshop aus, muss aber ein Logo unseres Vereins in eine Vektorgrafik ohne Hintergrund umwandeln. Ich habe zwar Illustrator CS3, kenne mich aber nicht wirklich gut damit aus.
ich habe meine psd datei geladen (schwarzes Logo auf transparentem Hintergrund) damit Trace gemacht und als *.ai abgespeichert, das Resultat hat aber einen weissen Hintergrund, obwohl die *.psd Datei ohne Hintergrund in Illustrator geladen wurde.

please help.......


----------



## kalterjava (8. November 2011)

Hi,

bist du dir da ganz sicher, dass die Datei einen weißen Hintergrund hat?
Hast du die Ai einfach mal in PSD geöffnet? Wie schaut es da aus?


----------



## saloppard (8. November 2011)

die Datei hat tatsächlich einen weissen Hintergrund. In Photoshop ist die orginal PSD Datei aber eindeutig ohne Hintergrund. Wenn ich sie in Illiustrator öffne (importiere) sieht es auch nach weissem Hintergrund aus, allerdings kenne ich das Programm nicht so gut und wer weiss, was das bedeutet...


----------



## smileyml (8. November 2011)

Durch das Live-Trace werden Transparenzen meines Wissens als Weiß umgesetzt.
Du kannst das Ergebnis zumindest umwandeln und die Gruppierungen auflösen, damit du ungewollte Flächen löschen kannst.

Für ein brauchbares Resultat ist es ratsamer das Logo nachzuzeichnen.
Die Pfade kannst du im Zweifel auch in PS zeichnen und diese als eps in Ai laden, falls du es da besser kannst, wobei es in Ai mit dem Pfadwerkzeug (p) ja genauso funktioniert.

Grüße Marco


----------



## saloppard (8. November 2011)

dafür kenne ich mich zu wenig mit ai aus... und das logo muss morgen beim druck sein. gibt es keine andere lösung? ein freeware progi zum konvertieren oder ein online konverter oder so...


----------



## kalterjava (8. November 2011)

Kannst du die Datei mal hochladen?


----------



## saloppard (8. November 2011)

nicht nötig... hab ne lösung gefunden: trace optionen - häkchen bei weiss ignorieren 


trotzdem vielen dank!

grüsse


----------



## kalterjava (8. November 2011)

Hi,

falls es wg. den zu vielen Artefakten evtl. Probleme gibt. Hier eine Version mit wenigen Einzelteilen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (8. November 2011)

Na hoffentlich klappt es beim Druck.
Die Ergebnisse aus LIVE-Trace glänzen nicht gerade mit Genauigkeit - das zeigt ja auch das Ergebnis von kalterjava.

Ich persönlich würde vom Druck abraten, da man sich am Ende nur ärgert. Und wie ich es oben geschrieben hatte, wenn du dich in Ai nicht entsprechend auskennst, kannst du in dem dir bekannten Photoshop ebenso Pfade zeichnen und dann diese einfach in Ai nutzen und ggf. schwarz färben.

Grüße Marco


----------

